
Android to launch TensorFlow Lite for mobile machine learning - ascorbic
https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/17/android-launches-tensorflow-lite-for-mobile-machine-learning/
======
sanxiyn
The most important part of the announcement seems to be about hardware
acceleration. Maybe it's something like Qualcomm NPE?

[https://developer.qualcomm.com/software/snapdragon-neural-
pr...](https://developer.qualcomm.com/software/snapdragon-neural-processing-
engine)

~~~
nswanberg
It'll be cool to see what Qualcomm releases. Until then, there's already some
released Tensorflow code that will run on the Hexagon DSP in a Snapdragon 820:
[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/master/tensorf...](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/master/tensorflow/contrib/hvx)

You can run it on a rooted OnePlus 3t (or a OnePlus 3 if you find one used).

------
zitterbewegung
So I assume it will be similar to this ? It almost sounds like they would keep
the interface to this but redesign how it uses the specialty chips.
[https://www.tensorflow.org/mobile/](https://www.tensorflow.org/mobile/)

~~~
tome
I'd like to know how it's different from that at all.

------
pplonski86
Interesting, I'm wondering if it will be more popular to learn ML model on
mobile or just to deploy model on mobile and run predictions.

~~~
ndr
It's going to be resource intensive, aren't your users going to hate you for
draining their battery?

~~~
goda90
It'd be interesting to compare the power drain of running the model vs
transmitting the data to a server, waiting for the response, and then acting
on it. Even if it's still worse, it might be worth the responsiveness and
reduction of data usage.

~~~
Klathmon
Not to mention that training can be done somewhat "out of band". So you can
have your phone train on data while charging overnight to get better
predictions the next day.

